

Agent - Go-like concurrency in Ruby - dpaluy
https://github.com/igrigorik/agent

======
dpaluy
<http://vimeo.com/49718712> Concurrency is not parallelism by Rob Pike

~~~
dustybenshee
It's true that concurrency is not parallelism... but why did you bring it up.
This project is about concurrency. Nobody has confused it with parallelism.
The linked pages doesn't even mention parallelism.

So why did you bring it up?

